# Id9



## braiden (May 18, 2013)

I am told that after i run the tractor for a while i should let it idle for a little so it will cool off this keeps the block from cracking do i idle on gas or diesel thanks


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I'm really not sure what you are talking about, but if you are running a tractor hard, I'd say you should not shut it down as soon as you are done working it, rather it would be best to run it at a decent idle speed for a minute or so to get the temperature to come down a little before you shut it down. May be a reference to that in your manual.
One if the issues that I have come across, is that if you shut down a engine that has been working hard and is running hot, to soon, the actual engine temperature will rise after shutdown and there is a possibility that if it climbs upwards of 220+ you could get a crack in the head..... mostly with diesels from my experience.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

As Pogobill said...let it idle down heated hoses etc. chance to cool down.


----------

